# Ra Clicky's Clip: Where art thou?



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 26, 2008)

I tried searching, anyone have a word on when the Clicky's clip is comin? 

My old HDS clip doesnt fit, the holes are closer together on the Clicky.

I tried asking in the clicky thread to no avail. 

I love my 140Cgt, but a clip is a must for my EDC. :nana:


----------



## :)> (Dec 26, 2008)

Put it on your keychain


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 26, 2008)

The clip is in limbo somewhere between the person who makes them and HDS. 

HDS has said it will announce when the clips are ready to be sent, and we are supposed to mail that sheet of paper which came with our Clickies to our respective dealer to receive our clip.


----------



## Russki (Dec 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## shomie911 (Dec 26, 2008)

Is that a Clicky clip?! 



on a side note do they make headless hex screws that fit perfectly into the RA Clicky, so that the holes are filled? For when we don't want a clip but don't want the holes there either.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 26, 2008)

Russki!!!

Where did you get that man!?  :thumbsup:


----------



## litetube (Dec 27, 2008)

Must be a redrilled HDS clip?


----------



## prime77 (Dec 27, 2008)

> The clip is in limbo somewhere between the person who makes them and HDS.
> 
> HDS has said it will announce when the clips are ready to be sent, and we are supposed to mail that sheet of paper which came with our Clickies to our respective dealer to receive our clip.


We're supposed to mail that paper to our dealer? Crap!! I mailed mine to HDS today.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Dec 27, 2008)

Russki said:


>




<valley girl accent>


Ohh my, that's just _aaawful._ 
It just like totally ruins the sexy lines of the Clicky. 
I just couldn't be seen in public wearing something like that. 
The fashion police would arrest me and throw away the key!
Now if I were BATMAN then I guess it'd be OK, but my wardrobe would need like a total makeover. 




</accent>
</sarcasm>
:nana:


----------



## orcinus (Dec 27, 2008)

Armed_Forces said:


> <valley girl accent>
> Ohh my, that's just _aaawful._
> It just like totally ruins the sexy lines of the Clicky.
> I just couldn't be seen in public wearing something like that.
> </accent>



For some reason, i heard that in my head with a Brooklyn girl accent...


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Dec 27, 2008)

litetube said:


> Must be a redrilled HDS clip?


 
No need to redrill, just use a small rattail file and turn the holes into rounded slots. It's not a perfect fit, but it'll get you through untill the real clips arrive.


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 27, 2008)

I like it!
Hope the real ones like that.


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 27, 2008)

I also mailed mine HDS. I think that's what the instructions told me to do. Only mail it to the dealer if you bought it from an overseas dealer.



prime77 said:


> We're supposed to mail that paper to our dealer? Crap!! I mailed mine to HDS today.


----------



## Russki (Dec 27, 2008)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Russki!!!
> 
> Where did you get that man!?  :thumbsup:


 
Lighthound still have this clip in stock.
After filing down, also bend side of clip a bit. It fit perfectly.


----------



## Jedi Knife (Dec 27, 2008)

Did you drill holes into the side of the light, or did it already have holes?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 27, 2008)

Jedi Knife said:


> Did you drill holes into the side of the light, or did it already have holes?



It comes tapped with 4-40 threads.


----------



## prime77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Any news at all?


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 3, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> . . . and we are supposed to mail that sheet of paper which came with our Clickies to our respective dealer to receive our clip.





prime77 said:


> We're supposed to mail that paper to our dealer? Crap!! I mailed mine to HDS today.





gottawearshades said:


> I also mailed mine HDS. I think that's what the instructions told me to do. Only mail it to the dealer if you bought it from an overseas dealer.


Shades is correct. You mail it directly to HDS if you're in the US, to your dealer if outside the country.


----------



## prime77 (Jan 5, 2009)

I was so exited that I got the Clicky clip in the mail today. Then I opened the package. Words cannot describe how disappointed I am. For such a sleek sexy light this clip does not go with it at all.


----------



## zenas (Jan 5, 2009)

Holy crap! 

Are you kidding? THIS is the clip? :duh2:

Hm, looks strange at a first glance - but maybe I have to see it on my own Clicky (in "real size and form") to make up my mind.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 5, 2009)

..couldn't they make it any _bigger_ ?!! 

 ..that's just friggin' hilarious. (sorry)


Good(!) clip designers must be as rare as hen's teeth. Unbelievable.


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am sorry guys but WTF is that.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 5, 2009)

Armed_Forces said:


> ​
> <valley girl accent>
> 
> 
> ...




..updated!


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 5, 2009)

:huh: 

:duh2: 



 

:sick2:


----------



## Zenster (Jan 5, 2009)

wow.

How many Kelloggs box tops do you have to send in to get that clip?

I think I'll be passing on that particular clip, although I do need one, so I guess I'll have to spend a little more to get one like that pictured earlier.


----------



## litetube (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm sorry but this is becoming a comedy with the Ra. That looks like something pulled off of a cheap cell phone case at a discount store. Could it be any shinier or gaudy ? I kinda had a feeling it would be a bezel up like the old HDS line but for Gods' sake!! I dont even have one yet but looking at that how good is it gonna be trying to hold that monstrosity comfortably? And wear that in the office or out and about? with it flashing and glinting and scraping against things and catching on everything? They could have at least painted it black for something.


----------



## Death's Head (Jan 5, 2009)

Holy crap! What is with HDS and their clips?!
I thought those pics was a joke at first. I was looking for signs of Photoshop!
:sick2::sick2:

I think some cutting and rebending is what needs to be done with this clip. And the color. I don't know. Maybe have it bead blasted.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 5, 2009)

WTF, seriously??


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 5, 2009)

Could someone photoshop this pic to include the new Clicky?? :devil:


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hoax?


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Jan 5, 2009)

After all the problems and now this,
I think I see a Novatac with my name on it.


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> After all the problems and now this,
> I think I see a Novatac with my name on it.



Is this the confirmed clip?

I haven't seen Henry come out and say it is yet, so don't get all riled up. :shakehead

Although there have been a lot of problems.

But with any product there's always kinks to work out in the beginning.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 5, 2009)

I think the Chinese are going to keep kicking our asses with ****-poor designs like this to compete against! 
Between the "quality" control issues and this ludicrous clip why pay the hefty premium? 
"Made in the USA" is becoming a joke. We can thank outsourcing for that. 
/sigh.


----------



## zenas (Jan 5, 2009)

What I found really interesting: 

Not a single person said:
"WWWWWWOOOOOHHHOOOOOO, NICE CLIP!!! :twothumbs"

Why? 

Besides all the comments, I think you can save the clip by bead blasting it, making it smaller or make it much more simple: Throw it away and take some screws without heads... 

But now I'm waiting for my clip to arrive - to take a look at it and take my good old abrasive paper to take away the shiny glance. :naughty:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 5, 2009)

It's no hoax. I just woke up, opened my envelope from HDS, reached inside for the final piece of the puzzle needed to make my Clicky complete and ready for proper edc service, and.... pulled out that. My next step is to go back to sleep and hope this was one of those waking up in a dream sorts of nightmares. If that doesn't work... Looks like another of my HDS lights is going to get an Arc clip upgrade. I was just on LH last night looking at them and wondering if I should order one, but I decided I should have faith in the upcoming official model this time... Glad I held off on making my order a little.


----------



## veleno (Jan 5, 2009)

It's probably the ugliest clip I have ever seen!! :duh2: :green: :thumbsdow


----------



## jojobos (Jan 5, 2009)

From Ra website,

"The wide and sturdy deep carry bezel-up pocket clip allows you to clip the light to a hat brim for convenient hands-free use. The design is MOLLE compatible and contains a retaining feature to help prevent accidental draws."

What Henry stated is very true. It indeed looks to be wide, deep, MOLLEable, and secure. As someone mentioned, it reminds me of the belt clip of Ripoff holster...


----------



## parnass (Jan 5, 2009)

The large size might be advantageous if you use it as a belt clip instead of a pocket clip.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 5, 2009)

parnass said:


> The large size might be advantageous if you use it as a belt clip instead of a pocket clip.



I agree.. 







BATMAN would be proud!!!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 5, 2009)

When I first saw the description of the clip, I did stop and think, "what if molle-compatible means it will be like half an inch wide? ... Nah, that's ridiculous." 

Well I've got my clip mounted to the light. Now I'm trying to find the least painful way to grip it. If I hold it the way I usually hold a clipped light, with the clip running along the tips of my fingers, the long upturned tip jabs into my thumb before it even gets to the button. If I position it opposite that, the edge of the clip cuts into my two middle fingers uncomfortably, the edge hits right at the joint. Clip towards knuckles feels insecure, the tip starts slipping across my hand as soon as I exert pressure on the button. The best I've found so far is to get the angled tip under the tip of my index finger and use that to help grip; but then when I go to push the button, the new position the clip is forcing on me and the pressure on the light cause it to rotate in my grip with the positioned index finger as the axis. Meanwhile, my index finger slowly starts to slip up the ramp from the pressure and I have to increase my grip pressure with the rest of my fingers to pull it back down and secure it since my fingers are wrapping over the clip and only about halfway around the light due to having to turn the clip to a tolerable direction and move the light outwards to get my thumb on it. Increasing the pressure, of course, causes it to once again bite into my fingers at the edges. After a couple minutes of just experimenting with gripping and activating it, my lower two fingers feel slightly abraded to the point that I do not look forward to using the light for any more extended period without gloves. But this is my initial impression after just putting it on, so take it with a grain of salt. We all know how we tend to learn to deal with things. I'm going to use it a bit and see if it stops irritating the heck out of me.

On kind of a side note, the clip is fairly flexy. It's no problem to compress it down all the way to the light, which gives a very secure grip that reduces sliding a bit. But it's still uncomfortable and I don't use lights to exercise my patented kung fu grip. Can you tell I'm not entirely sold on this design yet?


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm sorry guys.... really - I asked Henry to make this as ugly as possible so I could sell you all my titanium bezel up/down clips. Unfortunately my shop is not set back up yet so you'll have to wait a while. 



Ok - I confess I didn't have a thing to do with it but it certainly lends the opportunity for me to sell some titanium clips again as I did when the HDS first came out. Unfortunately what I said about my shop not being set back up is true and that's probably at least a few months off. But I promise I'll take another shot at making these as soon as possible.

This one on the HDS U60 is anodized gold but lighting makes it a bit hard to tell. If I can find a Ra Clicky 140Cn to buy it might get done a bit sooner. All the ones I did were handmade and do not look like they came out of a machine shop so they may not look 'stamped out' but I will take this over what I'm seeing above. :green:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 5, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> I'm sorry guys.... really - I asked Henry to make this as ugly as possible so I could sell you all my titanium bezel up/down clips. Unfortunately my shop is not set back up yet so you'll have to wait a while.


Fiendishly clever! Now get going on the shop!


----------



## m16a (Jan 5, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> When I first saw the description of the clip, I did stop and think, "what if molle-compatible means it will be like half an inch wide? ... Nah, that's ridiculous."
> 
> Well I've got my clip mounted to the light. Now I'm trying to find the least painful way to grip it.
> 
> On kind of a side note, the clip is fairly flexy. It's no problem to compress it down all the way to the light, which gives a very secure grip that reduces sliding a bit. But it's still uncomfortable and I don't use lights to exercise my patented kung fu grip. Can you tell I'm not entirely sold on this design yet?



My problem with the clip exactly mirrors that of Saturns. I cannot find a good way to hold the light when the clip is on. I tried the compression, but that was just plain uncomfortable. The clip idea is great, the ride in the pocket is good as well, but the execution isn't so great.



matrixshaman said:


> Ok - I confess I didn't have a thing to do with it but it certainly lends the opportunity for me to sell some titanium clips again as I did when the HDS first came out. Unfortunately what I said about my shop not being set back up is true and that's probably at least a few months off. But I promise I'll take another shot at making these as soon as possible.
> 
> picture to be added....



Oooooh... That could be nice to see. ETA on the last four words of the post?


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 5, 2009)

I've searched the Clicky threads and didn't find the answer.

Will the old HDS screws fit the RaClicky holes?

I just ordered an old HDS clip and want to get the right sized screws.
Yes, the old HDS clip will be modified to fit if I can make it work 

Thanks! 

Ray


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 5, 2009)

​


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jan 5, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> I've searched the Clicky threads and didn't find the answer.
> 
> Will the old HDS screws fit the RaClicky holes?
> 
> ...



Yes, they're the same thread, #4-40


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 5, 2009)

No offense Henry, but that thing doubles as a butter knife! 

With that said, I'm sure Henry took function into consideration more than asthetics. :green:


----------



## litetube (Jan 5, 2009)

I am a bit confused here. If the clip was designed to be Molle compatible that is understandable enough but I wouldn't think any real soldier who would want to go on a mission with this light/clip combo attached to his harness flashing and glinting like a signal mirror off the bezel and clip. 
I thought this light was marketed as a civilian EDC type light ? 
Possible military contract ? 
If so Ra better make up some flat black parts for this "flashy" light before they present this to the armed forces procurement dept. .
Of course the rear echelon paper pushers wont mind the reflectiveness :devil:


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 5, 2009)

FredericoFreire said:


> Yes, they're the same thread, #4-40



Thanks!

Lighthound has an old HDS Arc 4 style clip that looks great.
Hopefully all I need to do is make the holes a tad bigger and maybe some slight bending to get it to fit properly.

I will post a pic of my results in a few days.

Ray


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 5, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> No offense Henry, but that thing doubles as a butter knife! *...*




This is going too far; the one area that NovaTac was the undeniable winner was in having the "Ugliest Clip", they later corrected this. Now Ra Lights for some strange reason wants this honor. 
:toilet:


If I have to put a positive spin on it I will say it's a UTILITY design, but better it creates a real demand for a decent EDC clip from a 3rdParty, rather than an ONLY IN A CAVE clip.

I hope I wake up from this nightmare with no emotional damage.:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 5, 2009)

We're awake... This is the clip..

It seems like the proto clip design that fireboltr got for fitting onto the Twisty _is_ the design that the Clicky was given. You can see the thread here.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been using my old school HDS clip for a week. Looks like its staying. 

Sorry about the phone camera pic....


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 5, 2009)

Could we just get headless screws to cover the holes in the body? If anyone knows the size and where to get them, I'd appreciate it. :twothumbs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 5, 2009)

shomie911 said:


> Could we just get headless screws to cover the holes in the body? If anyone knows the size and where to get them, I'd appreciate it. :twothumbs



Go to the hardware store with your light! 4-40 is the pitch. 1/8" or 1/4" long oughta do it. I think they are called filler screws.


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 5, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Go to the hardware store with your light! 4-40 is the pitch. 1/8" or 1/4" long oughta do it.



I didn't know if the size was going to be carried in the store.

Home Depot it is then. :twothumbs


----------



## Polar Light (Jan 5, 2009)

I always liked the look of Henrys lights but this clip is plain ugly 

I just ordered HDS clip from Lighthound. Next thing is to get my light. This waiting game is tough...


----------



## jonesy (Jan 5, 2009)

I was considering the 140Cn as a replacement for my 120P, but now I'm not so sure. That thing outblings with ease the huge metal clip that's on my Spyderco Yojimbo, which is part of the reason it doesn't get carried as much as the others. Plus it looks rather uncomfortable, as it looks super wide.

Not everyone likes to advertise what is in their pockets. It's a shame that the clip off my newer 120P wouldn't fit, else I'd just do that. Is there space on the back of the light inbetween the tailcap and body to fit a clip, like on the Novatacs?


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 5, 2009)

jonesy said:


> Not everyone likes to advertise what is in their pockets. It's a shame that the clip off my newer 120P wouldn't fit, else I'd just do that. Is there space on the back of the light inbetween the tailcap and body to fit a clip, like on the Novatacs?


 
No, the tailcap is not removable. Tailcap is attached to the body permanently.

Don't fret. I'm sure one of our fellow CPF'rs will come out with their own
clips in no time


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 5, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> Don't fret. I'm sure one of our fellow CPF'rs will come out with their own
> clips in no time



Yep, and they will make a small fortune!


----------



## Moka (Jan 5, 2009)

Armed_Forces said:


>


 
Much Lolz


----------



## Haz (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe the clip will grow on you. I remember the comments when the Ra Twisty first came out, but slowly more have accepted the look of the light.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 5, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> Don't fret. I'm sure one of our fellow CPF'rs will come out with their own
> clips in no time


 

In for one. :thumbsup:


Good job on the deep pocket carry at least.


----------



## prime77 (Jan 6, 2009)

> Maybe the clip will grow on you. I remember the comments when the Ra Twisty first came out, but slowly more have accepted the look of the light.


Not me. I carried it tonight, used it attached to my hat for a while in the woods. Then took it off the light. Don't get me wrong it works good for deep pocket carry and I had no problems when using it on my hat. I just don't like the thing.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 6, 2009)

Since I got a couple PM's on the Titanium clips I made in the past for the HDS and plan for the Ra Clicky I'd like to say I cannot at this time or in the near future make any clips as much as I'd like to do so. As I mentioned in my post above it would likely be several months at least - more likely this coming summer at the earliest before I would have my shop set back up. When I can make some and have some available I will definitely make it known here and CPFM. I am hoping Henry will see this thread and consider offering a more pocket friendly and ergonomic clip in the meantime. Either way don't let the current clip keep you from enjoying this awesome light. There will be solutions...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 6, 2009)

I may never get one of these lights but I just had to drop in and say that the provided clip is horrible. 

The horror, the horror...................:green:

Some Devon 2-ton and a springy SS wire would be nicer!


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 6, 2009)

So does this one fit, or can it be modified to fit the Clicky?
http://www.lighthound.com/Arc-4-Style-Black-Steel-Spring-Clip-for-HDS-EDC-Flashlights_p_6-66.html


----------



## Optik49 (Jan 6, 2009)

_Now I know why they were not advertised / sold with the light. Great light but that thing is just WRONG!  What were they thinking? _
_Oh ya does it double the weight of the light?_


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 6, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> With that said, I'm sure Henry took function into consideration more than asthetics. :green:


Partly true, in that part of its function was given great consideration, while the other part was ignored entirely. See below.



litetube said:


> I am a bit confused here. If the clip was designed to be Molle compatible that is understandable enough but I wouldn't think any real soldier who would want to go on a mission with this light/clip combo attached to his harness flashing and glinting like a signal mirror off the bezel and clip.


When I first saw the molle compatible bit, I thought he was just marketing the fact that it, like all past Arc/EDC clips, would fit just about perfectly on a large molle strap or BDU belt. And it was described as sturdy, so I thought maybe it would be widened to, say, 1/4". But this possibility never seriously crossed my mind. Incidentally, I just tested both the Arc clip and this new clip on the large straps of a Maxpedition backpack. The length of the old clip seems designed for them, it locks on perfectly and securely. The new clip is too long, allowing it to slide up and down about an inch or more. Given that the added width doesn't seem to add much here, as far as I can see in a quick fitting, I'd call the old clips more "molle compatible." But what do I know about that. Also, the retention feature makes it a bit of a pain to draw draw from the straps, as would be expected.

And it sure does glint. I was walking around my house with it in my pocket earlier and I noticed that the clip was catching the fairly dim house lights and projecting a spot on the wall. I looked down at the offending pants-mirror and realized that I will probably not be able to use this in public and not get asked about it. Since I do not wear gold chains, huge cubic zirconia rings, or a platinum grille, it is now by far the blingest part of my wardrobe and it sticks out like a sore thumb. I'm a little bit embarrassed to be seen with it.



StandardBattery said:


> This is going too far; the one area that NovaTac was the undeniable winner was in having the "Ugliest Clip", they later corrected this. Now Ra Lights for some strange reason wants this honor.


I was thinking about this earlier. I'd always thought the first edition NT clip blunder was just another item on that company's list of screwups, but now that I see the similar appearance of the new clip, I'm starting to think Henry must have been responsible for that disastrous v.1 NT that we were so quick to lambast and then discard. Interestingly, that design was also hidden from us as long as possible, all the way up until John at LH received the first run and posted photos himself. That created a similar but slightly less unanimous outcry.



prime77 said:


> Not me. I carried it tonight, used it attached to my hat for a while in the woods. Then took it off the light. Don't get me wrong it works good for deep pocket carry and I had no problems when using it on my hat. I just don't like the thing.


Same here. I've now carried the light with clip for an evening. First off, I have to say that the clip does a functionally _wonderful_ job of being a clip. It clips onto cloth well, slides right over the edge of a pocket without having to lift it, the light is secure and sits well, nice and low in the pocket, no complaints there at all. If you just want something that will secure and position something else inside a pocket or on a belt, with no other aspect of the design given any consideration, this may be the ticket. It's one of the best clips I've ever used. But the problem comes when it's attached to a light. Though it does a great job of being a clip, when it's attached to a light it causes the light to no longer do a very good job of being a light. Which is a bit of a problem for people who sometimes use lights in their hand instead of just carrying lights in their pockets. So if you want a very expensive but rather large pocket light to clip in your pocket, two thumbs up on the Clicky and its factory clip. If you want a light to use for projecting light in order to light darkness that would otherwise be largely or entirely devoid of light, this combo may not be the most ideal for the purpose.

It was so nice having the Clicky right there, clipped at the top of my pocket, easily reachable (I say reachable, not necessarily easily accessible, key distinction here). It made me realize how much I've missed a clip during the time that I've been carrying it without. But that didn't matter much when I pulled it out to use it; I was immediately focused on how uncomfortable and unnatural it felt. Every normal movement and manipulation of it suddenly became uncomfortable and required thought in order to work around the spring steel irritant that was now attached to it. I definitely had at least one moment when I pulled it from my pocket, flipped it around, and went to activate it, but stopped in mid stroke as I realized my finger was about to smack down on the obstructing clip edge standing guard between me and the button. Stop, take a moment to adjust light in grip so I can get at switch, proceed. I removed the clip from my L1 because its length was just right to slash at my thumb when twisting the tail quickly, but I still put up with it for a few months first. I don't think this one is going to last that long, it is a far bigger pain in the arse. I'm still experimenting with it and trying to find a way to make it work acceptably for me, but I'm going to be ordering a different design to experiment with and I predict I will soon remove this clip and leave just the screws to fill the holes until I have an acceptable replacement ready. Because, this design is just flat out unacceptable to the point that I've started avoiding using the light since attaching it. Earlier, if I thought about it, after a few minutes of light use followed by 10+ minutes without touching it, I noticed that I could still feel a very slight rawness on my little finger at the point where it contacts the edge of this clip. I am utterly baffled by the fact that anyone would create this, try it out, and say, "yes, this is what I'm looking for, this is good." Maybe if it had a black coating it would be a good clip for military use, none of them wants to be such a sissy that they'd complain about their flashlight hurting their little piggies. And maybe it's a perfect clip for cavers. But it doesn't belong on a light marketed as an edc and it's not the experience I expect in a light for which I paid almost a quarter grand.



HoopleHead said:


> So does this one fit, or can it be modified to fit the Clicky?
> http://www.lighthound.com/Arc-4-Style-Black-Steel-Spring-Clip-for-HDS-EDC-Flashlights_p_6-66.html


http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2758774&postcount=4
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2759755&postcount=14


----------



## litetube (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you for the detailed actual use insights of the clip Saturn!!:twothumbs


----------



## Zenster (Jan 6, 2009)

jonesy said:


> I was considering the 140Cn as a replacement for my 120P, but now I'm not so sure.


 
I've got one of the early 120P's and I bought the 140CGT to replace it.
But...
The 120P is smaller, uses almost identical programming functions, and the RA 140CGT is only brighter than the 120P in it's "blast" mode which you get for only 10 seconds at a time. The beam of the Clicky is no better, nor worse, than the Novatac.
And now with the release of this "interesting" clip, I'm thinking I'll go back to the Novatac and let the Ra Clicky go to another person who appreciates it more than me.

I think maybe this could be a product that has suffered from over hyping during the months before it's release, and the first evidence of that was when it was "downgraded" from a 170 to a 140. 
I expected what the hype promised, but really got just another 120P (only larger), and the clip is another indication that this isn't the light we thought it would be.

Flamesuit on...

I don't hate the Clicky, I'm just not that excited about what it turned out to be.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 6, 2009)

I contacted Henry about the current Ra clip, my clip design and to offer my design freely to him if he wanted to take on making one like mine. He said people he showed his clip to early in the design liked it a lot and that they also liked the prototypes. I'm guessing these were possibly cavers or military both of whom would be more interested in functionality than cosmetics and EDC use and such. He said he appreciated my offer but that it takes a long time and a lot of expense to get a clip into production. I can understand that knowing how machine shops always seem to take so long to get things done as well as the design drawings, testing and making a prototype. I thought when I first came up with my design I could easily make one in an hour or less. It took me an average of 5 to 6 hours to get one made. And I had a drill press as well as a large metal cutting band saw and grinders. The tough part for me was the bending although even cutting took quite a while with 6AL4V Titanium. Henry said he does not have the time to start another clip design as it sounds like he is working full tilt to keep up with producing the current lights. As it was his email came through at around 2 AM if that tells you anything. He did say he was interested in my design and might take a serious look at it at a later time so if I can't get the time to do these quickly enough there is a chance he may. 

I won't let a clip keep me from this cool light. While I prefer a light to have a clip I have some very nice lights that do not have clips but just have lanyards I've made for them. I still prefer a clip and once I get my shop set back up any light that gets EDC'd will probably get a clip. I EDC'd the Firefly II for a while with no clip - just a lanyard tied through a pant loop so it could not drop but having a clip is best - just not a deal breaker for me. 
In the mean time it looks like the Arc clip from Lighthound with just a very little work will do nicely. I think it just needs a little filing and a slight bend to make it fit well. 
I also got word on the Ra model I want to buy and will be placing an order shortly for it. I thought maybe this model (140 Cn) were not shipping at all but it is just that they are selling as fast as they come in and Henry's producing them as fast as he can.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 6, 2009)

Guess I'm going clipless, may try the old HDS clip later but I think I can deal.

LOVE my 140-Cn!


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one that likes the design? It's utilitarian, I thought utilitarian was desirable to a man? Do most of you carry your lights as an accessory on your Gucci purse? :kiss: Those of you that dislike the clip because you feel it's ugly, I have to wonder about. On the other hand, if it is uncomfortable in the hand when using the light, that's another story entirely. That would make it less utilitarian.

I spoke to Henry weeks ago about the clips and his reasoning for this design makes a lot of sense. He had many reports of people loosing their HDS lights because of the narrow, short clip. He wanted a way to really secure the light, deep in the pocket, making it secure as possible while still quick to grab. I asked him about the width and he made a good point. If you look at any other tool with a clip besides a flashlight, it will have a big WIDE clip, sometimes over an inch wide. He also mentioned MOLLE compatibility and ball cap usage, both of which are really handy. I am not military and I use a bag with a PALS grid, it's just the most utilitarian bag I've been able to find.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 6, 2009)

LLCoolBeans, I'd have to agree with what you are saying and I knew Henry must have had good reasons for this design. I think there is a bit of over-reaction on the looks factor but if it's not comfortable to hold or activate the switch easily then it's going to be begging for a secondary clip design. For now the Arc clip may work for some although I personally don't like bezel up only clips. I just placed my order for the Ra Clicky and I'll probably try putting my prototype bezel up/down clip I did in stainless steel on it for now. This one in SS:


----------



## orcinus (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 6, 2009)

Just received my Clicky clip today. Works great and is not uncomfortable in my hand. It's not as comfortable as no clip, mind you, but it does not interfere with operation of the light in any way. I like it fine.

It is a radical departure from the norm, so I think that's why people have over-reacted. I think that once people start using them, they will change their minds. It's tough, versatile and secure, that's pretty much the definition of a great pocket clip, for me anyway.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 6, 2009)

I must admit, after 24 hours, the pics of the new clip dont smack me in the face like they were doing yesterday. :laughing:

I will try it out. I just need to find that thing were supposed to mail in...


----------



## litetube (Jan 6, 2009)

The only tool I can think of that might have a clip like that is a tape measure?
I think opinions about the looks of the clip are totally justified positive or negative . And if anything would compliment a feminine attire I would say this clip would go perfectly with a big chunky sterling silver necklace and earrings. :nana: I thinks it is the ugliest,clunkiest piece of tin ever slapped on a light. I guess that makes me a bit limp wristed :shrug:


I can understand the desire to design a clip that will securely retain the light and the original HDS clips or even the E-series Surefire clips were /are inadequate. But this can be accomplished in a form factor like the venerable MCGizmo clip. That clip is neither 1"wide or 4" long and is of a matte finish not what appears to be chrome.

It's a clip for goodness sake!! a piece of tempered/stamped spring steel. there is an attachment point and a cpl bends. Is this rocket science requiring years of development?


----------



## Haz (Jan 6, 2009)

I do like the fact the clip goes all the way to the end, so when you clip it on a belt, pocket, there is no protruding bit that might imbalance the clip and cause it to fall out. 

Perhaps the clip can be polished up a little bit more, so you can use the clip as a signaling mirror also!!!.

I think if was possible to design the clip to hug around the light a bit more it will be better, or make it a bit more narrow, as long as it does not compromise the holding ability.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 6, 2009)

I think it's ugly because it looks cheap not because it clashes with my shoes.


----------



## Axion (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm hesitant to complain about any of Henry's work because I respect the level of thought he has put into his lights, but that clip is unacceptable to me. I'll still get a clicky, but I'll have to get a 3rd party clip to go with it. For $230 (for the Cgt) that doesn't sit quite right with me.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 7, 2009)

orcinus said:


>


That was some hilarious post, Ante. You are quite an _artiste_ and a jokester as well. How about some more funny faces on your Clicky?

Jeff


----------



## Haz (Jan 7, 2009)

The Ra Clicky Clip appears to have the highest anti roll feature ever seen on a cylindrical light. You good almost put the light on the fridge and it will stay there!


----------



## luxlover (Jan 7, 2009)

Haz said:


> Perhaps the clip can be polished up a little bit more, so you can use the clip as a signaling mirror also!!!


You have a multitudinous multitude of talents.




Sgt. LED said:


> I think it's ugly because it looks cheap, not because it clashes with my shoes.


What color are your shoes, if I may be a little nosy?



Haz said:


> The Ra Clicky Clip appears to have the highest anti-roll feature ever seen on a cylindrical light. You could almost put the light on the fridge, and it will stay there!


An astute observation, mate!


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 7, 2009)

I got my Clicky 140-Cn today, the tint is even better than my Twisty 85-Tr, no anodizing problems, no flicker on any output, no tailstanding wobble, no problems what-so-ever. Truly perfect.

Henry and HDS work quickly, they found and fixed the problems, so no one be scared to buy one now, the Clicky is awesome.

My favorite light for EDC so far. It also happens to look and feel amazing. This is a very high-quality light and falls in line with all the other great lights Henry has produced.

Oh and the clip isn't that bad and it doesn't make the light any harder to use.

Just have the round side of the light under your fingers and the clip side facing away and it doesn't get in the way.

It's completely functional fitting on both a belt and deeply on the inside or outside of a pocket. Plus it because pretty much completely 
"roll-proof" with the clip on. From a utilitarian standpoint the clip is great.

But I won't have it on my Clicky.

Looks to funky.  The clip isn't a work of art, but it does work.

Thank you Henry for making a wonderful light. And everyone else, start giving this guy some praise, he worked hard on these lights, and it seems everyones only talking about the negatives.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks downright fugly to me, but looks are secondary with a light like this. I'm not sure the clip will take the place of the nylon holster my Clicky rides in now, however.


----------



## m16a (Jan 7, 2009)

DN, I simply MUST know. What SORT of nylon holster?? How did you come to acquire it????????????? How can I acquire one myself???? Do you have pictures???? I really like holsters for my light, especially if it can be hooked to a carabiner...


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Jan 7, 2009)

That's made all the more easy for you to say that when your light works perfectly. 
It cost me extra money to send this light back when it was faulty, so has turned out more expensive. 
Others have had to send there's back to the states from Europe and that's not to cheap either. Henry talks about special conditions which had to be employed to notice these faults which was why they were missed in testing. 
I JUST PUT A BATTERY IN AND TURNED IT ON!
What's special about that?
If you have watched my video, how could that be missed?

But as I have said before I think the design of this light is perfect. The size the UI and everything and for that I think Henry should be applauded. I have ordered a replacement and hope that this time all works as it should.
As for the clip well that up to each and everyone of you to make your own mind up. I will be looking for a 3rd party one!


----------



## orcinus (Jan 7, 2009)

luxlover said:


> That was some hilarious post, Ante. You are quite an _artiste_ and a jokester as well. How about some more funny faces on your Clicky?



Why do i sense a mountain of sarcasm hiding in the corner of this post... :laughing:
Anyways, not my Clicky, it's prime77's photo. Mine is STILL stuck at the customs. 

Tracking says it should be coming my way tomorrow or on friday, though. At least that's how i interpret "Send item to domestic location" status message.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 7, 2009)

​


----------



## gottawearshades (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, I like that design. If you decide to produce these for the Clicky, I might be in for one.

HOWEVER, despite being painfully ugly, THE NEW CLIP WORKS FINE. 

(Just one man's opinion. I'm right, though.)



matrixshaman said:


> LLCoolBeans, I'd have to agree with what you are saying and I knew Henry must have had good reasons for this design. I think there is a bit of over-reaction on the looks factor but if it's not comfortable to hold or activate the switch easily then it's going to be begging for a secondary clip design. For now the Arc clip may work for some although I personally don't like bezel up only clips. I just placed my order for the Ra Clicky and I'll probably try putting my prototype bezel up/down clip I did in stainless steel on it for now. This one in SS:


----------



## luxlover (Jan 7, 2009)

orcinus said:


> Why do I sense a mountain of sarcasm hiding in the corner of this post... :laughing:
> Anyways, not my Clicky, it's prime77's photo. Mine is STILL stuck at the customs.
> 
> Tracking says it should be coming my way tomorrow or on Friday, though. At least that's how I interpret "Send item to domestic location" status message.


Not even a mole hill of sarcasm in my post. Notice the addition of the letter "e" in the word "artiste?" That is a compliment.

Let me get this straight.....you stole, I mean "borrowed", prime77's cartoon?  Are you some kind of international pirate?  Yes, now I remember that customs has had it since last Monday. Why so? Can you call customs for elaboration on the delivery notice?

Hey guys with customs problems. Move to the USA, and get your shipments on time. We will be waiting for you.

Jeff


----------



## Lux-ury (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm afraid I agree with the naysayers. When I opened the package with the clip my first thought was "What the...!?" It looked like a cheap generic clip, not what you would expect for a light that costs as much as the Clicky. But I attached it, and found immediately that it does in fact interfere with the use of the light. Oh sure, you can get around that, but why should you have to? No longer can I just pick up the light and use it. Now I have to pick it up _the right way_, and it's uncomfortable to hold. 

I also dislike the bezel-up carry, because I have to flip the light over every time I take it out or put it away. That's inefficient, and I've already dropped the light once because of it.

Second, the clip, on the light, is surpassingly ugly. Utilitarian objects can be beautiful (like the Clicky itself), but this clip is neither. It interferes with the utility of the light; it's too big; it's clunky; it's a shiny fingerprint magnet screaming "Notice me" when it should be dull and unnoticeable on your belt or pocket. Can anyone look at a picture of the light with this clip on it and honestly say the clip looks like it belongs there? The clip looks like an afterthought, or maybe the light came with the clip, rather than the other way around.

Compare the image from PoliceScannerMan with the HDS clip at 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217201&page=2
to one of the images with the Clicky clip (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217201&page=3). Which clip looks like it goes with the light?

Having said all that, the clip does at least work as a clip. It holds the light securely (if you don't drop it while you're putting it on or taking it off). I'm not sure that's enough to justify the downside though. I'll be looking for an alternative.


----------



## zenas (Jan 7, 2009)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> That's made all the more easy for you to say that when your light works perfectly.
> It cost me extra money to send this light back when it was faulty, so has turned out more expensive.
> Others have had to send there's back to the states from Europe and that's not to cheap either. Henry talks about special conditions which had to be employed to notice these faults which was why they were missed in testing.
> I JUST PUT A BATTERY IN AND TURNED IT ON!
> ...



+1 on nearly everything mentioned by Kam.

I have to ship my light to Henry for repair - the costs are about 45$ (including insurance). This roughly is 1/5 of the original price. 

Sure, there is one special condition with my light (the blinking after a long uncooled runtime test) but anything else (dim locator flash, flickering on low levels with RCRs) could have been checked properly prior to shipping the lights (and these issues are present on many lights...). 
Note that Henry says the following on his website: "We have designed the most advanced electronics on the planet." (take a look at "Clicky Details") - I don't think so... Because my Clicky flickers... 

Nevertheless Henry told me he is expecting being able to fix all my issues - and to return MY special light to me. I hope he is right... Otherwise I'm finished with Henry, HDS, RaLights or however you may call it. Buying a new light and having to send it back for repair because of "careless" quality control is a NO GO!

Besides all I hope my descriptions (of the specific issues) and returning my light helps Henry to prevent other from buying a faulty Ra Clicky.



And not to write more off topic:

I think I'm just leaving my Clicky (when it's back) without the clip. I hope to find some "blind screws" (screws without heads) to make my Clicky a smooth round pipe - which feels just perfect in my hands and in my pocket. I don't think I will lose my Clicky - my pockets are deep enough and this big big clip is no real option  Or I can get one of the old Arc/HDS clips (or a custom one?) I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 7, 2009)

For everyone that is looking for a solution to plug the holes for clipless carry, all you need are common 4-40 "set-screws".

HERE's a link for an example.



I'm unsure of the depth of the hole but you could easily measure that to get an appropriate length. Also, any hardware store or HomeDepot/Lowes would have these. You can get a hex style or a straight slot for all yous OCD types!


I guess I'll add a final thought. It's a damn shame about that clip. I've decided that ALL future EDC flashlight purchases will be made or broken by the friggin' clip. To put so much effort and hard work into bringing a flashlight of the Ra Clicky's caliber to market and then give it a clip that seems inversely proportionate is unforgivable.


----------



## orcinus (Jan 7, 2009)

luxlover said:


> Let me get this straight.....you stole, I mean "borrowed", prime77's cartoon? Are you some kind of international pirate?


Nonono, i borrowed his Clicky photo to make the cartoon 



luxlover said:


> Yes, now I remember that customs has had it since last Monday. Why so? Can you call customs for elaboration on the delivery notice?



I rather wouldn't. Rule #1 of dealing with customs - the less you ask them, the less they ask you. 

I'll see if the mailman will be bringing it tomorrow.
If not, i'll probably phone in to check what's up.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 7, 2009)

Haz said:


> The Ra Clicky Clip appears to have the highest anti roll feature ever seen on a cylindrical light. You good almost put the light on the fridge and it will stay there!


Not only is it a fantastic anti-roll feature, it's also an impact-absorbing bumper! I dropped my Clicky yesterday (partially because of the clip) and it landed clip down and sat there balanced solidly upon it. :thumbsup:



Haz said:


> Perhaps the clip can be polished up a little bit more, so you can use the clip as a signaling mirror also!!!.


Not much polishing necessary for that, mine is already sending out distress signals every time light hits it. One of these days I'll be walking down the street and find a miniature coast guard chopper circling my waist.



Lux-ury said:


> I attached it, and found immediately that it does in fact interfere with the use of the light. Oh sure, you can get around that, but why should you have to? No longer can I just pick up the light and use it. Now I have to pick it up _the right way_, and it's uncomfortable to hold.


That's exactly how I feel. Of course you can _put up with it_ and find a _workaround_ with a little effort, but we don't buy lights of this caliber because we want to have to put effort into working around design flaws when we use it. Good design is about working well, and a clip that demands an unreasonable amount of thought when you use the light for its intended purpose is not working well. And it hurts my dewicate wittle hands.



Lux-ury said:


> It holds the light securely (if you don't drop it while you're putting it on or taking it off).


I've dropped my Clicky twice so far; once because I was careless and distracted, once because the retaining end on the clip caught my pocket just enough to pull it from my grip.



Armed_Forces said:


> I've decided that ALL future EDC flashlight purchases will be made or broken by the friggin' clip. To put so much effort and hard work into bringing a flashlight of the Ra Clicky's caliber to market and then give it a clip that seems inversely proportionate is unforgivable.


That might not be a bad policy. I've long recognized the importance of a clip being well-designed, but at the same time I kind of trivialized it by thinking that making a decent clip isn't that hard. After all, plenty of us normal user laymen have come up with very functional and well thought out designs. But maybe I was wrong. If you like and use clips, the design certainly can be a make or break it issue; I'm still trying to give the clip a chance on mine, but I've found that I've started reaching for other lights and avoiding the Clicky until I leave the house and slip it into my pocket. It's a great light, but when I have access to my entire arsenal, I'm more and more tending to grab something else. In a way, the clip has broken the deal for me.

orcinus and Armed Forces, great photos.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 7, 2009)

Top 10 Benefits of the "Ra" Clip
Signal low flying aircraft without any battery consumption
Fix your make-up; you better look good if your going to been seen with one.
Butter Knife
Tactical Reflector, with a small Photon allows you to see around corners.
Shopping bag carrier.
Very fashionable with black patent leather and Roseanne sized silver jewelry. 
Theft protection; “That sure doesn’t look like a $200 light.”
Multipurpose opener with integrated carpenter’s straight edge. 
Clothes Pin
Works in the dark.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 7, 2009)

^^  


That's some good material Standard. 
I started cracking up at butter knife and I'm still lmfao.


----------



## prime77 (Jan 8, 2009)

Armed_Forces said:


> ​


And when can I expect the royalties for the use of my picture?:laughing: Just kidding. It's good to see some humor in a crappy situation.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 8, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Top 10 Benefits of the "Ra" Clip
> 
> Signal low flying aircraft without any battery consumption
> Fix your make-up; you better look good if your going to been seen with one.
> ...


May I add the following two "benefits" to your list?
XI. Diaper pin
XII. Money clip

Jeff


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 8, 2009)

..my apologies prime77! I've duly updated my post.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 8, 2009)

Armed_Forces said:


> ..my apologies prime77! I've duly updated my post.


A good thing you did too. Paperwork was just about completed to have you thrown in the brig! :devil:

Jeff


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 8, 2009)

m16a said:


> DN, I simply MUST know. What SORT of nylon holster?? How did you come to acquire it????????????? How can I acquire one myself???? Do you have pictures???? I really like holsters for my light, especially if it can be hooked to a carabiner...



I don't know what he uses, but I like these...
http://www.specopsbrand.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=15


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 8, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> I don't know what he uses, but I like these...
> http://www.specopsbrand.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=15



I am not positive that that is the same holster I have (didn't see any dimensions listed), but it looks exactly the same. I use mine in both vertical and horizontal mode - depending on location.


----------



## Lux-ury (Jan 9, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Top 10 Benefits of the "Ra" Clip
> 
> Signal low flying aircraft without any battery consumption
> Fix your make-up; you better look good if your going to been seen with one.
> ...



Great list. The straight edge function can be improved if you engrave it as a ruler. Easy to do with your knife or a safety pin or, for ladies, with your engagement ring. And you can sharpen down the other long side to a chisel edge and use it to plane the tops of doors. You then have a multipurpose tool that rivals the Leatherman, for only a hundred dollars more.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 9, 2009)

Lux-ury said:


> Great list. The straight edge function can be improved if you engrave it as a ruler. Easy to do with your knife or a safety pin or, for ladies, with your engagement ring. And you can sharpen down the other long side to a chisel edge and use it to plane the tops of doors. You then have a multipurpose tool that rivals the Leatherman, for only a hundred dollars more.


Those are excellent additions to a growing list. Tell the truth! Are you Tim Allen disguising yourself as Lux-ury? As for the engagement ring cutting tool, can cubic zirconia do the job as well? Many guys squeak by with that replacement, telling their funny little honey that it is a real diamond! :shakehead 

Jeff


----------



## Lux-ury (Jan 9, 2009)

luxlover said:


> Those are excellent additions to a growing list. Tell the truth! Are you Tim Allen disguising yourself as Lux-ury? As for the engagement ring cutting tool, can cubic zirconium do the job as well? Many guys squeak by with that replacement, telling their funny little honey that it is a real diamond! :shakehead
> 
> Jeff



Uh, how do you think we test them? Cubic zirconia is brittle and easily damaged.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 9, 2009)

Lux-ury said:


> Uh, how do you think we test them? Cubic zirconia is brittle and easily damaged.


Wait a cotton pickin' minute! Who is WE? Why would a guy be testing an engagement ring? 

Jeff
Former fiance/husband


----------



## prime77 (Jan 9, 2009)

I got a ARC style clip for lighthound today. It works good on the Clicky. Doesn't sit as low in the pocket as with the real Clicky clip but looks better and functions just as well.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 9, 2009)

Prime, that is a huge improvement! Based on the description, I was expecting the factory clip to be the arc clip scaled up for the larger light and lower mounting holes; guess this is as close as we'll be able to get to that ideal until someone comes up with a custom version. I'll soon be trying the same thing, how did you alter it to fit? And excellent photos, as always.


----------



## camaro09 (Jan 9, 2009)

I would be real interested to hear what Henry has to say in responce to all this negative input on the new Clicky clips, being that he is very customer oriented.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 9, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> how did you alter it to fit?


 

would also like a direct link to the exact clip, and yes any tips on how to alter it, if anythings necessary. thanks!


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's your link...

http://www.lighthound.com/Arc-4-Style-Black-Steel-Spring-Clip-for-HDS-EDC-Flashlights_p_66.html


Seriously though, you guys should give the official clip a chance. I'm not a big fan of the chrome finish either, but it's the best pocket clip (functionally) that I've ever had on a flashlight.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 9, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> Seriously though, you guys should give the official clip a chance. I'm not a big fan of the chrome finish either, but it's the best pocket clip (functionally) that I've ever had on a flashlight.


Have. As noted in my previous impressions, it is, functionally, one of the best clips I've ever used, as long as it's in pocket. You seem to have no problem with it in use either, that's great for you. But I've had it on since whatever day they started arriving and it just does not work for me. I've been using lights for a lot of years and my hand knows how it wants to grab, manipulate, and hold them. Every natural movement I use brings my fingers in conflict with this clip and requires me to stop what I'm doing and consciously fiddle with the positioning to work around it. That is not something that should have to be said of a light that carries this price tag, is using a custom designed clip, and has had this much thought put into every other detail. I'm satisfied that I've carried it and used it enough to give it a chance (functionally, that is; it's ugly to me no matter how functional it might be) and intend to remove it soon.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jan 9, 2009)

Lighthound is going to be wondering why they are selling a bunch of Arc clips all of a sudden. I ordered one just to try it.


----------



## prime77 (Jan 9, 2009)

> Prime, that is a huge improvement! Based on the description, I was expecting the factory clip to be the arc clip scaled up for the larger light and lower mounting holes; guess this is as close as we'll be able to get to that ideal until someone comes up with a custom version. I'll soon be trying the same thing, how did you alter it to fit? And excellent photos, as always.


I do like this clip better. It just looks better suited to fit the Clicky. It functions good as well. Maybe not as good as the regular Clicky clip. But you said it is easier to hold and activate the light with this clip, for me anyway. And it does look better. It was easy to make fit too. Like someone said just take a small round file and make the screw holes a litter more oval to fit for the closer Clicky screw holes. Then bend out the end of the clip near the lanyard attachment just a small amount. I'm really happy with it. Now to get some small black button head screws.


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 9, 2009)

My local ACE has 4" rolls of 3M rubberized adhesive backed grippy tape that they sell by the foot.






It can be easily cut into 1/2" strips.






Cut to length, swab clip with alcohol and apply.































I was just messing around at the hardware store after work today, but it actually works better than you'd think. I didn't think I'd get a very good bond with the slick chrome surface, but it's actually stuck on there pretty well.


----------



## tsl (Jan 9, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> Here's your link...
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/Arc-4-Style-Black-Steel-Spring-Clip-for-HDS-EDC-Flashlights_p_66.html


 
Can anyone confirm if this clip fits the Prototype? I know that the Prototype does not have drilled holes.


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 9, 2009)

tsl said:


> Can anyone confirm if this clip fits the Prototype? I know that the Prototype does not have drilled holes.



For the prototype you want this one...
http://www.lighthound.com/NovaTac-EDC-Flat-Pocket-Clip--NEW-STYLE_p_1318.html


----------



## tsl (Jan 9, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> For the prototype you want this one...
> http://www.lighthound.com/NovaTac-EDC-Flat-Pocket-Clip--NEW-STYLE_p_1318.html


 
I like the fact that there are no screws, but does the ring fit the same on the Prototype as it does on the NovaTac?


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 10, 2009)

Yup, but bezel down on tail-cap only.


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 10, 2009)

If anyone hates their new Clip and dont plan on using it,
shoot me a PM. I would buy it from you. Clip + Screws please.

I was trying something with my clip and ended up disfiguring it


----------



## seery (Jan 10, 2009)

Dropped in to get up to speed on things.

- Flickering.

- Bulging tailcap w/wobbly tail stand.

- Crappy anodizing.

- Poor machining.

- Sub 10-second bursts.

- Runtime issues.

- Purple, pink, green, and yellow tints.

- Fading locator flash.

- And now this monstrosity!:sick2:






Having had so many issues with the Ra Twisty, I guess this shouldn't surprise me. :mecry:

Usually R&D and problem solving is done _before_ the lights are shipped to customers.


----------



## litetube (Jan 10, 2009)

Careful SEERY , you will have your manhood questioned if you keep posting stuff like that.  :naughty:


----------



## paxxus (Jan 10, 2009)

seery said:


> - Runtime issues.


What? Where?


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 10, 2009)

seery said:


> Dropped in to get up to speed on things.
> 
> - Flickering.
> Can be fixed with a software update. If you'd only call Henry.
> ...



My $0.02


----------



## orcinus (Jan 10, 2009)

Runtime issues? What runtime issues?


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 10, 2009)

seery said:


> Dropped in to get up to speed on things.
> 
> - Flickering.
> 
> ...


 

I thought you were done with Ra Lights ?? :thinking:

*Seery's Post*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2710170&postcount=33

*Henry's response* on Seery's light
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2711107&postcount=40


----------



## seery (Jan 10, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> I thought you were done with Ra Lights ?? :thinking:


Kid9P - Curious to what I've said that makes you think I've changed my mind? :thinking: 

It's nice that most of the issues can be remedied with a simple return and repair/replacement. :thumbsup:

Sometimes the hype and smoke make forming an opinion difficult. My opinions are based simply on
having owned a few 120-T's and reading folks comments on the Clicky. Nothing more, nothing less.

Am I a Ra Cheerleader? No, and I won't apologize for that.

If my comments were out of line or inappropriate , I will apologize for that.


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 10, 2009)

My Clicky is one of the latest fix ones straight from Henry and I'm happy to say that none of the problems listed apply any longer besides the ugly (although utilitarian) clip and the tint lottery (which has been a problem with LED's since forever.)

It's one of the best made lights I've ever had and it works perfectly, with a perfect beam, and a perfect everything.

The Clicky lives up to its reputation, it may have had a few bumps in the road at the beginning but so do a lot of other great products in in the flashlight industry and other industries for that matter. Even McGizmo's lights have had problems, but just like RA he worked to fix the problems. It doesn't make RA's or McGizmo's lights any less awesome, it just means they are complex offerings that sometimes have to have kinks worked out.

Atleast RA is willing to address these problems and backs up their product, by offering refunds and exchanges. Thumbs up to them.


----------



## parnass (Jan 10, 2009)

shomie911 said:


> My Clicky is one of the latest fix ones straight from Henry and I'm happy to say that none of the problems listed apply any longer besides the ugly (although utilitarian) clip and the tint lottery (which has been a problem with LED's since forever.).....



Now that the Clicky defects have been identified, I hope the Clicky dealers return the flashlights in their inventory to Ra Lights for repair instead of selling them with buggy firmware and making us return them.

I wouldn't order one from a dealer unless I know ahead of time that it has already been fixed.


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 10, 2009)

I still need a clip guys.......anyone want to sell me theirs ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## :)> (Jan 10, 2009)

Ray,

I have not requested mine yet and I will request that it is sent to you. PM me your address and I will get it in the mail. I would need your screws so that I can attach my Arc style clip to the light.


----------



## Kid9P (Jan 10, 2009)

PM Sent Goat.

I appreciate your generous offer, but I won't be able to accept it.

Thank you though :thumbsup:


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 12, 2009)

Soo.... I got my clip and... Modded it.

You know, it's really not that bad. It works _really well_ as stock, but it still feels a bit chunky.. It's overall size is kind of unusual, especially since we are so accustomed to seeing rather skinny clips... 

I will be able to get another stock clip, so I felt comfortable trying out an idea on the one I just received. 

Take a look.





Don't mind the couple of scuff marks at the bend, my vice-grips slipped and gouged the surface. Also, the shiny surface of the clip is just a layer of chrome I guess. After increasing the bend, the layer of chrome cracked and peeled off a little, but the metal itself seems unaffected. 





I sanded the corners down so that it didn't rip my pants. Everything seems to work fine. There's plenty of tension after I increased the bend angle. Works great for me, feels better on the hand, and took less than 5 minutes of work to accomplish.


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 12, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Soo.... I got my clip and... Modded it.
> 
> You know, it's really not that bad. It works _really well_ as stock, but it still feels a bit chunky.. It's overall size is kind of unusual, especially since we are so accustomed to seeing rather skinny clips...
> 
> ...



You designed a better clip in five minutes. 

Looks good, I might have to try that with mine.

BTW: I added a new runtime test on an AW RCR123 from my 140-Cn to your Twisty and Clicky thread. I broke a record!


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 13, 2009)

Clicky's music...
​


----------



## Lux-ury (Jan 14, 2009)

And it actually looks like it belongs on the light.



prime77 said:


> I got a ARC style clip for lighthound today. It works good on the Clicky. Doesn't sit as low in the pocket as with the real Clicky clip but looks better and functions just as well.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 17, 2009)

FIXED!






And what an improvement it is! It's finally comfortable to hold, I hardly even notice this clip in my hand; it does it's clippity clippy job in the pocket perfectly, doesn't draw attention, and then stays out of the way when it's the light's turn to shine. This is pretty much the clip that both of these lights should have shipped with, too bad neither did.

About 300 strokes with a file on each side and it mounted just fine. Still not sure what this bending is that others say is required, it seems to work just fine as is.

Edit: For those trying to do this, I think the file I used was a 1/8" diameter round metal file. Not sure exactly, I borrowed it from a friend.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Armed_Forces said:


> ..couldn't they make it any _bigger_ ?!!
> 
> ..that's just friggin' hilarious. (sorry)
> 
> ...


 Quote of the bloody year!!! :twothumbs Good one Armed_Forces!

James....


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 18, 2009)

Quit it! ..yer makin' me blush.  


Thanks mate, but the clip really did all the work. It was inspirational, so to speak.


----------



## sappyg (Jan 18, 2009)

i finally opened this thread to see what and why it has ran for so long and because i am considering another edc light. i'm a little let down after seeing it to say the least.
that is the ugliest clip i could have ever imagined possible. i had seen HDS clips before and i was thinking it would look like them and that they were on backorder. boy was i wrong! the 1st pics i saw i thought were a joke. wrong again!
i'm not a fan of bezel up carry but i can get past that if the light is has enough merrit to justify it's cost and use.
i'm curious to know how many here would have bought their clicky if they had seen the clip attached to the light in all it's glory? when you have a light that has all that form and function designed into it and then slap that thing on it i can't help but think what a jip. on a clear day i bet the reflection from that clip can be seen from space.
i like the clicky but can't get with the clip. it's at the high end of what i'm looking to spend on an edc. now when you add in the cost of a modded or alternate clip and the effort that would go into modding something else to work this clip makes it a deal breaker for me.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like the clip is trying to hump the Clicky!!

James.....


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you, Jimmy. That interpretation had never occurred to me, but now that you mention it, that image is clearly obvious. And that's something I really needed to be able to see.




sappyg said:


> i'm curious to know how many here would have bought their clicky if they had seen the clip attached to the light in all it's glory?. . .now when you add in the cost of a modded or alternate clip and the effort that would go into modding something else to work this clip makes it a deal breaker for me.


I carried my Clicky for over a month without a clip while I was waiting; I survived, but it altered my carrying habits in an inconvenient/less effective way and isn't something I'd want to do long term. A good clip is very important in an edc light, so if I had seen the clip design beforehand and there hadn't been any alternatives, it likely would have been a deal killer for me too. Fortunately, the Arc clip is a pretty good alternative (as long as LH has stock of them); just requires about $11, a small file, some dedication, and about 15 minutes of work, including short breaks. Not ideal that we have to go through the trouble and expense of a DIY route, but it's easy enough that I'd be willing to buy a Clicky again.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 18, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Thank you, Jimmy. That interpretation had never occurred to me, but now that you mention it, that image is clearly obvious. And that's something I really needed to be able to see.


So true! Jimmy is a visionary! :naughty:


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Thank you, Jimmy. That interpretation had never occurred to me, but now that you mention it, that image is clearly obvious. And that's something I really needed to be able to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luxlover (Jan 18, 2009)

jimmy1970 said:


> I'm sensing some sarcasm here, so sorry guys, just a harmless observation.
> 
> James....


Not laughing AT you, but laughing WITH you!


----------



## Optik49 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was disappointed when I saw the clip I thought for sure it was going to be similar to an E1B. I moved on the day the first photo came out and ordered a clip from Lighthound.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

luxlover said:


> Not laughing AT you, but laughing WITH you!


Cool :thumbsup:

After seeing that clip, and the aftermarket option, I've decided I will buy a Clicky GT - it appears the early teething problems are fixed right? 

James...


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 18, 2009)

luxlover said:


> Not laughing AT you, but laughing WITH you!


Or perhaps laughing with you but shaking head... :shakehead


----------



## sappyg (Jan 18, 2009)

jimmy1970 said:


> Looks like the clip is trying to hump the Clicky!!
> 
> James.....


 
i don't know for sure but it looks to me like the clicky is playing hard to get.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

sappyg said:


> i don't know for sure but it looks to me like the clicky is playing hard to get.


Good one sappyg.:laughing:
James....


----------



## Moka (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me does the Arc4 Clip need bending into the body or can it just be screwed to the side of my clicky and away I go...


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 19, 2009)

Moka said:


> Can anyone tell me does the Arc4 Clip need bending into the body or can it just be screwed to the side of my clicky and away I go...


Mine is just screwed on, no modification aside from the filing of the holes. It grips quite tightly. A few have mentioned needing to bend it a little, I think they mean bend up the tip so it's easier to slip over the edge of a pocket. If so, I think it's unnecessary and prefer to keep it as low profile as possible and just give the clip a little lift to help it over.


----------



## Moka (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate, thats the answer I was looking for


----------



## kromeke (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is my Ra Clicky prototype perfection:











Drilled & tapped for an arc 4 clip, custom Ti bezel by me.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 21, 2009)

kromeke said:


> Here is my Ra Clicky prototype perfection:
> 
> <snip>http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w64/keithkrome/IMG_2248.jpg
> 
> ...




EXCELLENT work Kromeke!! :thumbsup:

This is exactly the light I was expecting from Henry in the first place.
What Henry seems to be lacking is his attention to finishing touches. 
The first second he can put this on the market is the instant he has a cash sale from me. 
Well done and thanks for sharing!


*edit*I forgot to mention..I like the Torx head screws you used. (a Phillips head is crude by comparison IMHO)


----------



## Polar Light (Jan 21, 2009)

Had no luck harvesting the srews. Why the threads can't be metric. :mecry:

I have Arc style clip waiting to be installed... but, but...

I guess I have to wait 8 to 12 weeks for the right skrews to arrive.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 21, 2009)

Polar Light said:


> Had no luck harvesting the srews. Why the threads can't be metric. :mecry:
> 
> I have Arc style clip waiting to be installed... but, but...
> 
> I guess I have to wait 8 to 12 weeks for the right srews to arrive.


 


For the love of Pete, just force some M3 x.05 screws in there and quit the crying! .. boo ***ing hoo


----------



## DM51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Armed_Forces, you were warned only yesterday about your attitude and language: 



DM51 said:


> Armed Forces, you've previously been suspended for thread trashing and rudeness. If you continue with the type of loudmouth behavior you have shown above, you will be given more time off. You need to adjust your posting style.


You have chosen to ignore that, so you get time off - as promised.


----------



## Optik49 (Jan 21, 2009)

Clicky News
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2798096#post2798096


----------



## paxxus (Jan 21, 2009)

Optik49 said:


> Clicky News
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2798096#post2798096


I don't see any "news" in that post - just cut'n'paste from the serial registry :thinking:


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 21, 2009)

paxxus said:


> I don't see any "news" in that post - just cut'n'paste from the serial registry :thinking:



The "news" is the new Clicky product lineup that was posted on the Ra website today.


----------



## paxxus (Jan 21, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> The "news" is the new Clicky product lineup that was posted on the Ra website today.


OK, I just don't see how that particular post with the serial numbers is relevant in that context.

Here's a better link to the news: *New flashlight models introduced*


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jan 21, 2009)

kromeke said:


> Here is my Ra Clicky prototype perfection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, tasty. That smooth bezel is just beautiful.

James...


----------



## kromeke (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the complements. 

I don't mind a crenelated bezel, but I don't like sharp edges or artifacts in the beam from it. The clicky prototype bezel was just too much for me, I wanted something smooth. 

As far as drilling at tapping for the clip, there is very little room on the proto for the screws, less than on my Novatac. The body is also a little bit bigger in diameter, this was a concern, but I made a test piece for the clip and things worked out just right. 

I don't care for the looks of the production clicky, despite my appreciation for function over form, it just didn't endear itself to me. I can understand Ra wanting to look different than the "unnamed company". 

The proto is a little longer than an HDS EDC and the Novatac EDC, but it isn't so long that it bothers me.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jan 22, 2009)

kromeke said:


> Thanks for the complements.
> 
> I don't mind a crenelated bezel, but I don't like sharp edges or artifacts in the beam from it. The clicky prototype bezel was just too much for me, I wanted something smooth.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100% on the looks of the Clicky. IMHO, the prototype looks much more subtle with the thin bezel etc. I agree it does look very much like the Novatac but thats a good thing.

If you ever get sick of the prototype you know what to do.

James...


----------



## Cuso (Jan 22, 2009)

Un-happy with your RA-clip?? I suggest you guys get in contact with this fellow right here...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/155942

I bet if you guys pester him enough, Wvaltakis2 will come out of hiding and make a run of clips for your Ra...Good luck.


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 22, 2009)

In case you guys didn't notice, Henry posted on the new products thread yesterday that the official clips *will be availible in black*.


----------



## dyeman12 (Jan 25, 2009)

+1 on an Arc clip from Lighthound

-Black oxide hex screws courtesy of the local RC hobby shop

-Some dremel time with a narrow tapered stone bit to elongate the holes

Good to go!






Note - 
1. The steel of the clip touches up nicely with a Brownell Bluing pen

2. The holes are tapped perfectly for 1/4" 4-40 button head screws

3. Don't torque the screws past the point where the long section of the wrench begins to twist


----------



## luxlover (Jan 25, 2009)

dyeman12 said:


> Black oxide hex screws, courtesy of the local RC hobby shop.


Ooh.....I love the lean & mean low profile hex socket pan head screws you used. Now it looks like an invincible/stealthy light. Bery nice! 

Jeff


----------



## paxxus (Jan 25, 2009)

luxlover said:


> Ooh.....I love the lean & mean low profile hex socket pan head screws you used. Now it looks like an invincible/stealthy light. Bery nice!


Yeah, I like those screws too - I'm using the same type of screws as blinds on my Clicky - bought them from a fellow CPF member (forgot who) a long time ago for my HDS EDC. The stock Clicky clip screws are extremely ugly and cheap looking, just like the clip itself.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 25, 2009)

paxxus said:


> Yeah, I like those screws too - I'm using the same type of screws as blinds on my Clicky - bought them from a fellow CPF member (forgot who) a long time ago for my HDS EDC. The stock Clicky clip screws are extremely ugly and cheap looking, just like the clip itself.


Pax,
Wow, now you have an anti-roll light, with those clip mounting holes filler screws. Very handy, indeed!

Jeff
Fancy Fastener Lover


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 25, 2009)

paxxus said:


> The stock Clicky clip screws are extremely ugly and cheap looking, just like the clip itself.



Until you're out in the bush, and you need to use the clip to spread some butter, but don't have your Torx driver. 

At least with Phillips head, you can use a knife point to easily turn the screws out.
"Damnit man, muffins ain't nothin' without butter or somethin'!"*

*butter is not part of a healthy diet.


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 25, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Until you're out in the bush, and you need to use the clip to spread some butter, but don't have your Torx driver.



Agreed. I like the Philips head screws simply because If I decide I want the clip off I don't need an hex key or Torx key to remove it.

I went to Ace and got some 1/4" Philips head stainless steel 4-40 screws. I added a couple of lock washers for good measure and to make sure the screws wouldn't bottom out in the holes.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 25, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> Until you're out in the bush, and you need to use the clip to spread some butter, but don't have your Torx driver.
> 
> At least with Phillips head, you can use a knife point to easily turn the screws out.
> "Damnit man, muffins ain't nothin' without butter or somethin'!"*
> ...



Ahhh - that's IT! The clip is a dual purpose tool which doubles as a butter knife and I can just now see more possibilities. I knew there was undocumented genius in this design.


----------



## luxlover (Jan 27, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Ahhh - that's IT! The clip is a dual purpose tool which doubles as a butter knife and I can just now see more possibilities. I knew there was undocumented genius in this design.


For your edification, I refer you to this post by StandardBattery..... http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2776733#post2776733

Jeff


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 27, 2009)

Ahhh - yes I do remember reading that now. I think I need memory enhancement more than edification :laughing:


----------



## ecallahan (Jan 31, 2009)

For those using the Arc style clip, or maybe those who want no clip but to cover the holes with black screws, I picked up these screws





at trainz.com - here http://store2.trainz.com/Items/part...-165 4-40 x 1/4 Body and Frame Mounting Screw

They are phillips head screws, 4-40 by 1/4", and fit perfectly with the Arc clip. You may want one of the shorter screws if not using the clip.


----------



## Polar Light (Feb 18, 2009)

Are Screws for Arc 4+ compatible with Clicky?

I can not find suitable screws locally and my flashlight dealer fails to deliver the clip and the screws.

I can see that my favourite dealer has these Arc screws. So, thats why the question. :wave: 
Edit: More prescisely HDS screws


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 19, 2009)

Polar Light said:


> Are Screws for Arc 4+ compatible with Clicky?
> . . .
> I can see that my favourite dealer has these Arc screws. So, thats why the question. :wave:
> Edit: More prescisely HDS screws



I'm no expert on this, but if they're the old HDS screws it sounds like they should work.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2773250&postcount=47


Kid9P said:


> Will the old HDS screws fit the RaClicky holes?





FredericoFreire said:


> Yes, they're the same thread, #4-40. . .





ecallahan said:


> They are phillips head screws, 4-40 by 1/4"


----------



## prime77 (Feb 21, 2009)

Now that I have received my replacement Clicky I have finally something to put my ARC clip on with some black hex screws.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good, Prime! :thumbsup: Glad to see your replacement has finally arrived.


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 21, 2009)

I dug out my old HDS SS prototype for the Titanium bezel up/down clips I made in the past (and hopefully will be able to make some more this summer).


----------



## prime77 (Feb 22, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> I dug out my old HDS SS prototype for the Titanium bezel up/down clips I made in the past (and hopefully will be able to make some more this summer).


Now that's a clip I like:twothumbs. Bezel down, bezel up with a lanyard attachment. Not to big for the Clicky, and gives you the option to clip the light to your hat if need be. I want one! It looks great!


----------



## Ritch (Feb 22, 2009)

prime77 said:


> Now that I have received my replacement Clicky I have finally something to put my ARC clip on with some black hex screws.


 

My favorite clip would be this one - polished and with exactly drilled holes for the RA. I would sell my grandma for exactly such a clip. 

> richard


----------



## sbebenelli (Feb 25, 2009)

Lighthound appears to be out of the Arc4 clips now. Luckily I bought one Mon and it's on the way.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 25, 2009)

> Luckily I bought one Mon and it's on the way.


 
Yep, same here, thanks for the tip folks!


----------



## Strauss (Feb 25, 2009)

I just ordered one last Saturday for my Clicky. I splurged and ordered another Clicky yesterday, so I tried to order another clip for my second light, only to find out they were out of stock. Oh well, at least I got one before they were all gone.


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Feb 25, 2009)

Strauss said:


> I just ordered one last Saturday for my Clicky. I splurged and ordered another Clicky yesterday, so I tried to order another clip for my second light, only to find out they were out of stock. Oh well, at least I got one before they were all gone.



They've been out of stock before, so I wonder if they are really all gone?


----------



## tsl (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if the HDS lanyard ring will fit the Prototype? I'm really just looking for an anti-roll add-on.

http://www.lighthound.com/HDS-EDC-Lanyard-Ring_p_610.html


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 2, 2009)

Put the old clip on the Clicky, it really is an improvement! I got the hex screws from Lighthound, need to look for an Allen wrench small enough to tighten them. Did one of the EDC's come with one perhaps?


----------



## sappyg (Mar 2, 2009)

tsl said:


> Does anyone know if the HDS lanyard ring will fit the Prototype? I'm really just looking for an anti-roll add-on.
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/HDS-EDC-Lanyard-Ring_p_610.html


 
the only way to attach the lanyard ring is at the head/ battery compartment. plus i the ring may move too freely for an effective anti roll devise.
i put screws one clicky as an anti roll devise. it works but, i took them back out. they looked goofy to me... kinda like a pair of eyes looking at you. :shakehead


----------



## tsl (Mar 2, 2009)

sappyg said:


> the only way to attach the lanyard ring is at the head/ battery compartment. plus i the ring may move too freely for an effective anti roll devise.
> i put screws one clicky as an anti roll devise. it works but, i took them back out. they looked goofy to me... kinda like a pair of eyes looking at you. :shakehead


 
So, does it mean that the NovaTac clip is the only anti-roll option for the Prototype?


----------



## SaturnNyne (Mar 6, 2009)

sappyg said:


> i put screws one clicky as an anti roll devise. it works but, i took them back out. they looked goofy to me... kinda like a pair of eyes looking at you. :shakehead


I like the eyes (with and without screws), and the smile too!


----------



## luxlover (Mar 6, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> I like the eyes (with and without screws), and the smile too!


I am with you Saturn. If my light stares at me and gives me a beaming smile, I do the same back. We have a nice relationship.





Jeff


----------



## gottawearshades (Mar 7, 2009)

My Ra is happy with a vital gear clip.


----------



## sappyg (Mar 7, 2009)

gottawearshades said:


> My Ra is happy with a vital gear clip.


 
that clip looks like a good solution. i googled vital gear and went to the US dealer and can't find the clip. did you scavenge it from a light or can these be ordered seperately?


----------



## gottawearshades (Mar 7, 2009)

I think you'd have to remove one from a VG body.

This one actually cam off a light from milkyspit.

I thought I'd try it on the Clicky (then I put an Arc-style clip on the HDS), and it turns out it's easy to bend the two ends together a bit to fit it on the Ra.




sappyg said:


> that clip looks like a good solution. i googled vital gear and went to the US dealer and can't find the clip. did you scavenge it from a light or can these be ordered seperately?


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been using a Clicky with the stock clip for a while now, and want to emphasize how functional it really is.

It's nice and springy, big enough to grab and manipulate over many different materials and objects no matter how reasonably thick they are. The clip is truly 'retaining' the light, and it's not playing around.

The black coating really improves the looks too, and so far no one has noticed that I'm carrying anything out of the ordinary.

So.. Go ahead and make/buy your customs, because there sure is a market for them, I agree. But for those of us who use what we have, the stock clip is nothing to joke about. Just start using it, you'll get comfortable with the looks and size, and I'm confident that you will be satisfied. (I was a nay-sayer myself until I spent some time with the clip)

The claims that the clip makes it difficult to activate the light only are valid until you become accustomed to the design. Once you're comfortable with it, having the clip on the light is very satisfying and useful and doesn't inhibit activation.

That's my review as of now. Maybe things will change later; as in major failure of some sort, or personal injury from the ramp at the end. For now, it has grown on me. I like it.


----------



## tsl (Mar 12, 2009)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> The black coating really improves the looks too, and so far no one has noticed that I'm carrying anything out of the ordinary.


 
I don't think I've seen a pic of the Tactical with the black clip. Can you post one?


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Mar 12, 2009)

tsl said:


> I don't think I've seen a pic of the Tactical with the black clip. Can you post one?


----------



## tsl (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks. And thanks for the passaround! Looking forward to checking out the WW Clicky!


----------



## lightheart (Mar 13, 2009)

where can i get one of those arc4 clips..the clip that i got with my new clicky is ridiculous!!!


----------



## Katoom (Mar 14, 2009)

Just a few pics of my modified clip. About one hour spent with the trusty dremel. I reckon it's much better!


----------



## Strauss (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! That looks very nice, if the clip looked like that to begin with I think a lot of people would be satified with the original....myself included!


----------



## Ritch (Mar 14, 2009)

:thinking: Ähh ...

You have modified the original clip? You made it narrower?

Wow!


----------



## Katoom (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep, sorry. Original clip was modified. Just made thinner, shorter, and bent to fit.


----------



## Ritch (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job, Katoom.

> richard


----------



## lightheart (Mar 14, 2009)

very nice..if i tied that it would end up looking like spaghetti!! i need a clip solution!!!


----------



## sappyg (Mar 14, 2009)

Katoom said:


> Yep, sorry. Original clip was modified. Just made thinner, shorter, and bent to fit.


 
very nice... did the clip loose any spring or become weaker?


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 14, 2009)

How would you gentleman feel about drilling & tapping Clicky bodies for McGizmo clips?

This is something I could do, but it would not exactly be deep pocket carry. It would however be low profile and slim. I'd show you an example, but I'm not about to start drilling holes in my Clicky unless there is a large demand for such a mod.

I guess I could stick one in place with a piece of scotch tape to give you an approximation.


----------



## sappyg (Mar 14, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> How would you gentleman feel about drilling & tapping Clicky bodies for McGizmo clips?
> 
> This is something I could do, but it would not exactly be deep pocket carry. It would however be low profile and slim.
> 
> I guess I could stick one in place with a piece of scotch tape to give you an approximation.


 
:thinking:.......... show me a pic.... since we're talking drilling and tapping how high up toward the bezel do you think you can mount the mcgizmo?


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 14, 2009)

sappyg said:


> :thinking:.......... show me a pic.... since we're talking drilling and tapping how high up toward the bezel do you think you can mount the mcgizmo?



Holes would have to be in line with the stock clip holes. Any farther forward and you are drilling into the reflector or the small space between the reflector and heat sink anyway. Any further back and you are drilling into the electronics.

Here's an approximation of what it would look like...


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 14, 2009)

Katoom,

Your mod looks good. However, these clips are made of spring steel, so unless you've done something to re-coat the metal where you have removed the finish, the clip will rust. Just FYI.


----------



## lightheart (Mar 14, 2009)

Dude..I will let you use my clicky as a guinea pig..i'll ship you my light..you do your best with the clip mod and i'll pay for return shipping too..i really will not use my clicky w/o a good clip so i'll take one for the team!!


----------



## alex in germany (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

it´s not that hard to modify the original Clip.

Here is mine:





Alex


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 14, 2009)

alex in germany said:


> Hi,
> 
> it´s not that hard to modify the original Clip.
> 
> ...



That looks great, Alex. Looks like you refinished it too. What did you use?


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 14, 2009)

lightheart said:


> Dude..I will let you use my clicky as a guinea pig..i'll ship you my light..you do your best with the clip mod and i'll pay for return shipping too..i really will not use my clicky w/o a good clip so i'll take one for the team!!



Is this directed toward me and the McGizmo clip mod I mentioned?

Sure, PM me.


----------



## alex in germany (Mar 14, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> That looks great, Alex. Looks like you refinished it too. What did you use?




A sandblasting cabinet. :devil:


Alex


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 14, 2009)

alex in germany said:


> A sandblasting cabinet. :devil:



Like I mentioned before, unless you re-coat it with something, like paint for example, the bare steel of the clip will rust in short order.

I guess you could just keep it oiled or waxed, but why deal with the extra chore.


----------



## alex in germany (Mar 14, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> Like I mentioned before, unless you re-coat it with something, like paint for example, the bare steel of the clip will rust in short order.



This one will be my Work light, lots of contact with my oil or grease from my fingers.
I sandblastet the Cilp of the Light that should not be named, and it never hat rust on it. 

If there will be some rust, i can sandblast it again ... :nana:


Alex


----------



## Katoom (Mar 14, 2009)

Sappyg,

The spring thickness is not that thick, so probably this has made it a little weaker. I bent (squished with vice grips) the folded piece at the top a little (some of the chrome cracked doing this) and it grips better than the original. It will be fine for me.

And I used Valvoline Tectyl to paint it (dries to a hard clear film on metals).


----------



## sappyg (Mar 14, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> Holes would have to be in line with the stock clip holes. Any farther forward and you are drilling into the reflector or the small space between the reflector and heat sink anyway. Any further back and you are drilling into the electronics.
> 
> Here's an approximation of what it would look like...


 
:thinking:.... i still think i would rather modify a clip to fit the light than modify the light to fit a clip. if someone could make that clip fit my clicky


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 14, 2009)

sappyg said:


> :thinking:.... i still think i would rather modify a clip to fit the light than modify the light to fit a clip. if someone could make that clip fit my clicky



The only way I can think to modify the clip to fit the light would be to weld extra material onto the clip. I don't even know how or if welding titanium works or what equipment would be needed.

If you want that clip on that light, I'd have to drill and tap at least one hole.


----------



## sbebenelli (Mar 14, 2009)

sappyg said:


> :thinking:.... i still think i would rather modify a clip to fit the light than modify the light to fit a clip. if someone could make that clip fit my clicky



Why don't you buy this clip? :thinking:


----------



## sappyg (Mar 15, 2009)

sbebenelli said:


> Why don't you buy this clip? :thinking:


 
b/c i like the solution that gottawearshades has found.... does'nt HAVE to be that specific clip but does have to have the low profile and not interfear with my edc holster. i don't have to have a clip but one that would work for me would be a nice bonus.
i have asked chip if he would consider making one similar to it and he does not sound interested.



gottawearshades said:


> My Ra is happy with a vital gear clip.


 
IMHO this clip looks like it was made for the clicky and it does'nt detract from the form of the light or obstruct the use of the light.


----------



## :)> (Mar 15, 2009)

alex in germany said:


> Hi,
> 
> it´s not that hard to modify the original Clip.
> 
> ...


 
That is the ticket!

Now, we just need someone to do this as a service.


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Mar 15, 2009)

:)> said:


> That is the ticket!
> 
> Now, we just need someone to do this as a service.



AGREED!


----------



## lightheart (Mar 15, 2009)

llcoolbeans...that was meant for you...pm sent


----------



## lightheart (Mar 20, 2009)

coolbeans??


----------



## Ritch (Mar 21, 2009)

My EDC-E with a shortened deep carry clip - the clip does'nt cover the whole bezel - made by Chip. I call it the 'Short Low Rider'.


----------



## jojobos (Mar 25, 2009)

Lioncub clip with a cut. 








http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/icons/popcorn.gif


----------



## SaturnNyne (Mar 26, 2009)

jojobos said:


> Lioncub clip with a cut.


Good idea, I was wondering if that clip could be made to fit.


----------



## The Sun (Mar 26, 2009)

luxlover said:


> I am with you Saturn. If my light stares at me and gives me a beaming smile, I do the same back. We have a nice relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i like the eyes too , but i don't like the holes, so i filed them with black 4-40 headless hex screws (like set screws). they fit perectly flush, and all you see if the tiny hex holes. +1 for ACE Hardware one more time


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been trying alternate clips on my Clicky's, but the one I use with web gear I left with the original. It works great with molle web and anything shorter or slimmer does not work as well. I have to believe that Henry designed this clip primarily for web gear use.

Don't get me wrong -- I'm very glad others are developing alternatives, because I also EDC Ra lights. But my 140-T will always wear the stock clip.


----------



## The Sun (Mar 26, 2009)

Dead_Nuts said:


> I've been trying alternate clips on my Clicky's, but the one I use with web gear I left with the original. It works great with molle web and anything shorter or slimmer does not work as well. I have to believe that Henry designed this clip primarily for web gear use.
> 
> Don't get me wrong -- I'm very glad others are developing alternatives, because I also EDC Ra lights. But my 140-T will always wear the stock clip.


 

+1 when i use a clip i use the stock clip. i may order one of the Ti clips for fun, but if i really "need" and clip i'll use the stock format.


----------



## sappyg (Mar 26, 2009)

Ritch said:


> My EDC-E with a shortened deep carry clip - the clip does'nt cover the whole bezel - made by Chip. I call it the 'Short Low Rider'.


 
this is my favorite clip by chip. i may break down and try one. how does it feel to you and does it feel bulky on the light?



The Sun said:


> i like the eyes too , but i don't like the holes, so i filed them with black 4-40 headless hex screws (like set screws). they fit perectly flush, and all you see if the tiny hex holes. +1 for ACE Hardware one more time


 
for sure i'm gonna bust a move on some set screws until i can settle on a clip.


----------



## Ritch (Mar 27, 2009)

sappyg,

the clip is higher bent than the old HDS Low Rider from the Hound and a little bit thicker, but it is rather nice-looking and the light with the mounted clip is very handy. It is solidly built and holds the RA firm on the thin fabric of a pant-pocket as well as on a thick, broad belt or a cap.

> richard


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 18, 2009)

Some really nice clip solutions. I really like how some people have been able to modify the original clip into something that suits them.

Vote: I started a poll to see how the different clip solutions are working out.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 18, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Some really nice clip solutions. I really like how some people have been able to modify the original clip into something that suits them.
> 
> Vote: I started a poll to see how the different clip solutions are working out.


This thread is showing its age and getting quite long anyway, so we'll close it and continue in the new one.


----------

